# B&w cm-9



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm considering buying B&W CM-9 speakers to replace my current front speakers after auditioning them yesterday. I have a question for CM-9 owners, or for anyone who knows. 

Does the plinth on the bottom of the speaker box have feet underneath it, or is it just flat and intended to sit directly on the floor? Can the plinth be removed and replaced with aftermarket feet (rubber or spikes) to allow for leveling and separation from a hard floor? 

My floor is made of large 18x18 inch travertine tile. While it is pretty flat and even, it has 1/8th inch grout lines between tiles. There is a roll-off at the edge of each tile and the grout is slightly recessed. There are also minute differences in height or cant from one tile to the next. It is not enough difference to see or notice when walking across the floor, but I have found that furniture and speakers with leveling legs improve placement, leveling, and stability.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

number 5 said:


> I'm considering buying B&W CM-9 speakers to replace my current front speakers after auditioning them yesterday. I have a question for CM-9 owners, or for anyone who knows.
> 
> Does the plinth on the bottom of the speaker box have feet underneath it, or is it just flat and intended to sit directly on the floor? Can the plinth be removed and replaced with aftermarket feet (rubber or spikes) to allow for leveling and separation from a hard floor?
> 
> My floor is made of large 18x18 inch travertine tile. While it is pretty flat and even, it has 1/8th inch grout lines between tiles. There is a roll-off at the edge of each tile and the grout is slightly recessed. There are also minute differences in height or cant from one tile to the next. It is not enough difference to see or notice when walking across the floor, but I have found that furniture and speakers with leveling legs improve placement, leveling, and stability.


Hello,
I have listened to the CM9's and they are indeed amazing. While I am not for certain, I am strongly confident that B&W provides adjustable spikes and or rubber feet. 

Given how good they sound and look, I would not let it stop you one way or another. B&W's and Thiel's are the only speakers that could possibly bring me back to conventional speakers since using Electrostats for the past decade. Again, I really was impressed with the CM9's
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

That's fascinating, JJ. I had never heard of electrostatic speakers before. Now I've got something else to research. Thank you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Number 5, if you have listened to any of Martin Logan's upper range speakers, you have listened to Electrostats. Or, if you listened to any Martin Logan's made prior to the Design Series, you have listened to electrostats.

While Martin Logan are the most well known Electrostatic Speakers Stateside, the Quad's from England are quite famous in Audiophile circles as are Sound Lab and a few others.

As long as given plenty of stable current and power and proper positioning, Electrostatic Speakers can be quite beguiling. Unbelievable highs and midrange.

If you have a Martin Logan dealer in your area, it might be worth your time to give them a listen. Especially the ESL Series (Vista, Vantage, Spire, Summit X, CLX). They start at around 4 thousand Dollars a pair and go up from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks again JJ. There are several dealers in my area within 20 miles. The Vista is about the only one near my price range. I will check them out.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In addition to new, there are many listings on Audiogon for Martin Logan's. Definitely go listen to the Vista's. In addition, check out the Vantages. I own a pair of the Vantages and love them.

The big difference with the Vantage is that it includes a 200 Watt amplifier which drives the woofer. This makes it a much easier load on a accompanying amplifier. You can pick up a used pair of Vantages for less than a new pair of Vista's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

number 5 said:


> I'm considering buying B&W CM-9 speakers to replace my current front speakers after auditioning them yesterday. I have a question for CM-9 owners, or for anyone who knows.
> 
> Does the plinth on the bottom of the speaker box have feet underneath it, or is it just flat and intended to sit directly on the floor? Can the plinth be removed and replaced with aftermarket feet (rubber or spikes) to allow for leveling and separation from a hard floor?
> 
> My floor is made of large 18x18 inch travertine tile. While it is pretty flat and even, it has 1/8th inch grout lines between tiles. There is a roll-off at the edge of each tile and the grout is slightly recessed. There are also minute differences in height or cant from one tile to the next. It is not enough difference to see or notice when walking across the floor, but I have found that furniture and speakers with leveling legs improve placement, leveling, and stability.


I see this is a September thread, and I'm sure you have found out by now, but just in case somebody else is interested: The CM 9, and CM 7 come with leveling feet. They have rubber feet and carpet spikes. Either will work on the travertine tile. You will use the rubber feet if you want a non-marking installation.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

the CM line from Bowers and Wilkins is an excellent speaker line. The sound is very nice indeed. I hope you enjoy them. 

~Jerry


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm running the cm5's for fronts right now, love them. But I will be upgrading to the cm9's later on. And moving the cm5's to the rear for 7 channel audio.


----------

